# just moved, dog ate chain link fence



## sjthszn (Jul 26, 2007)

Any suggestions?? We have 2 dogs, 8 & 11 years old. The 8 year old apparently doesn't like our new house. We moved Saturday and on Monday while we were at work he chewed through part of the chain link fence and bent it up to escape. He stays in the neighborhood, but we need to find a way to calm him down or at least contain him.

'**reply to redox:

he broke the bottom of the fence off the framework and bent it up. They come inside as soon as we get home and we walk them every night at bedtime. We also have a 6 year old son that plays with both of them. In my opinion, they get plenty of exercise & attention. My husband accuses me of spoiling them with too much. The neighbors have been very nice and kept them safe until we get home, so I don't think it's an annoyed neighbor.


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

He *chewed* through a metal fence? As in the metal wires were broken? Are you sure an annoyed neighbor didn't help him out of the fence with wire cutters? 

Regardless of whether he did or didn't chew through your fence. This sounds like a dog in need of some exercise and attention.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

It can happen. You need chain link that is the proper gauge for dog containment. Most yards use a thinner chain link metal with wide circular openings that the dogs can get their mouths around and just yank and yank until it pulls free. The chain link we use in our kennel is a wider gauge and the chain link "holes" are small enough that medium to large dogs can't get their mouths around it. No grip means they can't pull it/rip their way out.

Now, unless you want to replace all your fencing you might want to try something like hotwire along the bottom of the fence to keep him from going under.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would give the dogs a brisk walk and play session BEFORE going to work in the morning. The idea is to tire them out before you leave for the day. I also question the wisdom of leaving your dogs in the yard while you are gone all day without being in a kennel or inside, perhaps crated. 

We live in a very safe neighborhood. However, I have heard of hawks injuring dogs, my neighbor trying to kill squirrels with poisoned bread that got carried into our yard and our dog found it, kids coming home from school and opening gates letting all the neighborhood dogs loose, just anyone malicious who might do something to your dog. A chain link fence isn't going to stop anyone.


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

sjthszn said:


> '**reply to redox:
> 
> he broke the bottom of the fence off the framework and bent it up. They come inside as soon as we get home and we walk them every night at bedtime. We also have a 6 year old son that plays with both of them. In my opinion, they get plenty of exercise & attention. My husband accuses me of spoiling them with too much. The neighbors have been very nice and kept them safe until we get home, so I don't think it's an annoyed neighbor.


Ok, that makes more sense. Lol. I had an image of him gnawing through the fence.  Sorry, but I don't have a suggestion other than to bake a nice batch of cookies for some great neighbors.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe you can try an e-fence? I recently moved and my dogs have no problem jumping over the 4-ft wooden fence here. We're waiting to get a 6ft fence privacy fence installed, but for now they're not allowed in the yard unsupervised. If you can't leave your dogs inside, maybe you can install a runner for them, as long as they have plenty of open space so the lead doesn't get wrapped around things and a shady place to lay down is a must. Try this out when you are around to supervise before you leave them alone with it. Hide in the house and watch them on their own from a distance.

Best of luck!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Electric fences aren't good for larger dogs because they can run thru it with only a breif discomfort. Then when they come back they can't get back in the yard.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Electric fences aren't good for larger dogs because they can run thru it with only a breif discomfort. Then when they come back they can't get back in the yard.


In conjunction with a chain link fence, it might work. Sort of a two fence system.


----------

